# End bar routing jig



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Looks like a good set up for frame production.

I do not make my frames any more, but if I did, I might give this a try.

I used to rip end bars from 2X6 stock. Before ripping I would plane it to 1 3/8", cut the 2X6 to length, route the grooves for top and bottom bars, the cut the profile on the block with a jointer. Then I would rip 10 or 11 completed end bars from each block.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the pics! It gives me some more good ideas.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

I just set my jointer to cut 1/8" and zip them through using a stop block or just a mark on the fence for where to stop.

You could just as easily set up a fence with a 1/8" offset past the bit and a stop block and zip them along -- much faster than mounting them on a jig.

Peter


----------



## monrovi (Jan 22, 2012)

psfred said:


> You could just as easily set up a fence with a 1/8" offset past the bit and a stop block and zip them along -- much faster than mounting them on a jig.
> Peter


I have been using this method for end bars after I have trimmed them down to 1 1/4". It works pretty good for me and fairly quick.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

This is another way of doing it. I can see how it would work well, but now that I have the jig made I think I may be able to do it faster still. It seems what you're talking about is a 2 step process right? (cut the 1-1/4" part then cut the rest) What I've done is I'm able to get the whole edge of the frame done in one pass, then flip it over and I have now 2 end bars done. I assume that you push them into the cutter right? Do you have any isues with them splitting out or do you do it before the bottom bar joint is cut? I'm not making new frames, but rather modifying frames. I can't make them currenty cheaper than what I can buy them for sure. Perhaps when / if I ever get a good woodshop together then I may do it. I would be interested in seeing your setup. In thinking about it it seems that modifying the frames would be difficult to get them started into the cutter w/o the cutter wanting to take the end bar into itself or splitting. Do you have this issue?


----------



## monrovi (Jan 22, 2012)

I too am just modifying purchased frames. I trim the end bars to a width of 1 1/4" with the tablesaw, then shape the lower portion with router table. For the most part I have not had major splitting when feeding them into router bit. Perhaps 3 out of a 100 might split a little. But not bad enough that the end isn't usable. Its better when i turn the rpm down on router. I'm to the point that I might start making my own frames from scratch. By the time I modify a standard frame to a narrow I might be better off.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

If you were stacking end bars and doing half a dozen at a time, that clamping jig is just the thing. If you are doing one at a time, it's overkill.

I ran two at a time on the jointer tonight -- ran a box of 400 or so in an hour -- but no more than that, too hard to hold down. I need to sharpen the jointer blades too, or better yet buy a decent set and toss the cheapies that came with it, they dull very fast.

I plane a piece of 2x6 or 2x8 to the correct thickness and then slice off 5/16 or so pieces on the band saw. Not as accurate so far as the table saw since I'm using a home-made fence, and just getting used to a band saw, but it works pretty well. You can cut the taper on the jointer before slicing off the end bars if you want, but it does make it harder to saw them. 

I will be cutting the angles on the sides of the end bars shortly with a block plane -- need to get the blade sharpened properly first.

Then next week I'll get boxes made and a frame assembly jig (which is in bits downstairs at the moment) and start getting frames put together. Haven't decided if I want to use brass eyelets yet, but given the cost and the minimal installation time, I probably will. I like wired frames.

Peter


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

In my current jig I couldn't stack that many, but I'm going to try to stack 2 on each side. There is room for that!!! Thanks for the thought!!!


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

Ben, Thanks for sharing!!! Those are some great ideas / thought processes!!


----------



## Chi (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, I know this is an old thread but I thought I'd share my method of modifying end bars. I use the tablesaw for cutting them down to 1 1/4" in two passes and then move the fence in another 1/8" and rip only up to the existing taper on one side of each, move the fence in another 1/8" and rip the other sides the same. It's not quite as pretty as instead of a taper you end up with an angled step sort of, but i'd wager it is quicker than the router with either a fence or jig. Probably would be a close race with the jointer.
Chi


----------

